# Super Rare Seat...



## oskisan (Jan 16, 2018)

I have 3 of these that I will gladly let go of for $1000 a piece...  (Mine are cheaper because they came off a 26" bike).


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## oskisan (Jan 16, 2018)

Since he is only asking $10 for shipping I am sure he had to have meant $42.50, but this is a good reminder that its a good idea to go back and check the listing after you've finished!!!  How embarrassing!!!!


----------



## stoney (Jan 16, 2018)

Whenever I see an outrageous price like that I always hope someone doesn't know their decimal point system.


----------



## Barto (Jan 16, 2018)

Who knows, Maybe Carmen Electra sat on it!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2018)

Not so bad really, if you opt for the payment plan of $178 per month for 24 months.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 16, 2018)

Barto said:


> Who knows, Maybe Carmen Electra sat on it!!!




So it has CELEBRITY cooties? RRrrrrrrrOOOOOOWLLLLL!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 16, 2018)

What the fudge!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2018)

I know that seller and I bet my life that he made a decimal error.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 16, 2018)

You can't contact him via eBay, maybe you can...it doesn't make a lot of cents to let that sit through the entire auction cycle making him look funny.


----------



## Barto (Jan 17, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> You can't contact him via eBay, maybe you can...it doesn't make a lot of cents to let that sit through the entire auction cycle making him look funny.



I agree with Saving Tempest...if someone knows him/her they should let them know


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 17, 2018)

I've been looking for a seat exactly like that one for years.
I have a rare Schwinn safety that needs that super rare vinyl seat like that one to complete my restoration......I'm pondering whether to empty my bank account or not for that much needed item........................This is going to be a tough call..........then again, I could sell one of my 1880's ordinaries to get that needed $$$$


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 17, 2018)

ALL I ask is that you PLEASE refrain from posting these rare finds....I have had that on 
my watch list for a few days and have been liquidating some very rare parts and 
bicycles even musical instruments in hopes of bidding to own this saddle....

Can we keep this sort of stuff 'under the radar' or hush?   If someone wins this now
I'll be crushed!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just sent him a note. I checked his revisions on this item and he's changed the BIN price three times. Possible error so I'll see what he says.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just got a return message.

_Hello Gary,
Oops! I'll go in now and show the correct price ($42.50). Thank you for letting me know.
Now, of course, if you want to pay $4,250.00 for the seat I'll certainly take it! 
Best Regards,_


_Revised listing...............  _https://www.ebay.com/itm/152834472839?ul_noapp=true
_

_


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 17, 2018)

Figured as much. GLTWS to him!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 21, 2018)

Now he has a new and strange conundrum...




  eBay is just stupid...​


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 1, 2018)

Barto said:


> Who knows, Maybe Carmen Electra sat on it!!!



Its a mans seat ..... Boy George sat on it and he bought it from Elton John ..... its not a decimal error ....... its a prize point .....


----------



## Barto (Feb 2, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> Its a mans seat ..... Boy George sat on it and he bought it from Elton John ..... its not a decimal error ....... its a prize point .....



Dag man, I just had breakfast


----------

